# New Award - In-Charm Topaz "Better and Better" HCC/AOS



## Darin (Oct 24, 2010)

Judged at the Cincinnati show this weekend. This lovely plant got a 77 point HCC. Flower dimensions are as follows:

Natural Spread-	7.0 x 8.0
Dorsal Sepal -	5.2x 4.0
Petals 2.0 x 5.2 
Lateral Sepals - 2.2 x 4.0
Lip/Pouch - 2.7 x 3.9
* all measurements are WxL

Sorry for the pic quality. was taken on the loading dock of the conservatory as it was waiting its turn for the award photographer. The plant is owned by Stan and Elaine Better.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 24, 2010)

Very nice... I can see helenae influence on the dorsal..


----------



## Bolero (Oct 25, 2010)

Lovely flower, congratulations on the award!!!


----------



## Darin (Oct 25, 2010)

I only wish it was mine  I was only lucky enough to be on the judging team that got to enjoy it. 

Here is my In-Charm Topaz (Picked up this weekend at the show).


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 25, 2010)

Nicely awarded one. thanks for the view.


----------



## hardy (Oct 25, 2010)

Darin said:


> Judged at the Cincinnati show this weekend. This lovely plant got a 77 point HCC.



Looks like an improved helenae. Great bloom and thanks for sharing! :clap:

Your flower looks nice too, it seems quite big


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 25, 2010)

:clap::clap: AAAHH helenae season! Send our CONGRATS to the owners! I like their clonal name! :clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 25, 2010)

That's really a beauty. And I thought mine was pretty nice!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2010)

Man, I wish helenae was legal!


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 26, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Man, I wish helenae was legal!



It is already.oke:

No photo!

Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 26, 2010)

Yea Eric...where you been??


----------



## Darin (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry I screwed up the flickr account and am having to repost. Here is mine...


----------



## Darin (Oct 28, 2010)

Here is the awarded one...


----------

